# Broken ribs recovery time?



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi all, 

As the title notes, I managed to fracture 3 ribs about 2 weeks ago after a misjudged drop sent me over the bars. 

I was ok for a week after the crash (well, in a lot of pain but bearable), then a week later I stretched in bed, heard a loud 'crack', and I was in a world of unbearable pain. I had to get my wife to help me out of bed and get painkillers before I could even breathe or think. 

The doctors confirmed that I fractured 3 ribs, but they had stayed pretty much intact - when I stretched, things displaced and caused the severe pain. 

Just wondering how quick other people recovered from similar injuries - with about 6 weeks of the European bike park season left, I am wondering if this was a 'season ender', or there is hope for a few more autumn rides. 

Cheers in advance. 

Marc


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

6 weeks seems to be the average. That's what is was for me. I got a 5 day supply of valium because it apparently is a really good muscle relaxer. Worked wonders. That and 800mg ibuprofen 3 times a day was sufficient.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Marc2211 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As the title notes, I managed to fracture 3 ribs about 2 weeks ago after a misjudged drop sent me over the bars.
> 
> ...


I broke a rib skiing this winter and was fine until I hung my skis up at the end of the day and I heard the pop. I was able to get back to mild skiing a couple of weeks later but luckily also got a chest cold at the same time so I stayed off the bike. Everything felt fine after 4-ish weeks for bike. Coughing through those 4 weeks was intense though.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

They tend to hurt until they don't hurt anymore.
6 weeks is typical, but it can take way longer if you -re-injure either the ribs themselves or the soft tissue.
So even when they seem healed, you need to be careful for several more months.

I broke 2-3 ribs in 2006. I could ride almost immediately, but only if I sat dead still in the saddle. No out of saddle, no accelerations.
I thought they healed after about 2 months- Went to my chiro. He re-broke one when he cracked me.
Then a month or so later I was pulling grip off my mtb while it was in a repair stand. When the grip popped loose- So did my ribs.

Be careful!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I've broken ribs twice mtbing. Neither time kept me off the bike but sleeping was a real pia. The first time I cracked one of my ribs longways and had several costochondral separations. The seperation discomfort seemed to last up to about 18 months. It didn't bother me all the time but I was always aware of it...especially doing brench presses in the gym etc.


----------



## trekkerman (Mar 27, 2018)

It was about 2 months before I could sleep on my left side. Hurt like hell to cough or laugh. But I was biking 3 weeks after the accident in a gravel race.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Same story here...it was about 6 weeks. Chest xray in the ER when it happened was normal, showed no fracture. I had a routine chest xray about a year later and saw this. It explains why it hurt so much I guess.


----------



## alh (Aug 9, 2016)

6 weeks for me as well.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Many thanks for the info and personal experiences everyone - really appreciated! Your comments have given me a bit of encouragement that hopefully I'll be able to sneak in a few rides by the end of the season!


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

I was surprised how much a chiropractor helped. He sped mine up. Maybe give it one a call...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A long time... I always say anywhere from 6 weeks to 3 months but there are always outliers.

I fractured several ribs (as well as numerous other bones) in a crash a few years ago. It was extraordinarily painful to breathe, laugh or move. Come to think about it, sneezing, and hiccuping hurt like hell too. 

The problem is you can’t really immobilise rib fractures as you kind of need to breath.  To recover, I did what I could tolerate but I was very motivated. I have a high theshold for pain so I got by with enough analgesics to allow me to do what I needed and then taper off as I got stronger and more mobile. I worked with my crossfit coach/ physiotherapists and ortho specialist to develop a recovery program.

But, to be honest, for that reason most advice is simply around comfort measures. As it starts to heal and you are able to do more without hurting yourself too much, just go with it.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> But, to be honest, for that reason most advice is simply around comfort measures. As it starts to heal and you are able to do more without hurting yourself too much, just go with it.


Yup. That's the bottom line. Oxycodone made things easier the first 3 or 4 days and made effective coughing and deep breathing possible. I can't really envision a role for chiropractic.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks very much again for all the comments and info everyone, really appreciated! 

2 weeks in now - and wow, never had such a frustrating injury... and never thought I'd ever fear sneezing or coughing so much! With other breaks I've had, you get it in plaster, wait some time and then you rehab - with this there seems to be a constant level of pain, which doesn't really go. The lack of sleep and in ability to do anything without pain is making for tough times! Oh well! ><

I have a few more days before I have to go back to work (doctor wanted to sign me out for another week, but sadly my team doesn't have anyone to cover me longer term), but I'm kind of dreading it as there is still a ton of pain. I think I'm going to miss the rides the rides to/from work more than anything too!

Had to laugh (painfully) yesterday as my wife took a look through my all my biking kit to help me wash things and tidy it all up... I had some explaining to do when she found a new Alpinestars back/rib protector (which I had in my rucksack and wasn't wearing when I crashed), a TLD body armor vest, a Fox Proframe roost protector and an Evoc rucksack with back protector - all never worn! Sympathy began to dry up a bit! 

Looking back, I think I got too overconfident with time and began not to wear the same level of protection as I used to - I improved on the bike and crash a lot less these days as I've got older (40+!). Lesson learned.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

~6 weeks after the proper break now, and a lot better - sadly I still have a fair bit of pain and can't really ride other than very slowly on the flat 

Sleeping on the ribs hurts, as well as pressing on them from the outside - that being said, I am only taking an Ibuprofen now and again at this point. The main issue I have is confidence in stretching or moving quickly. I think it'll be a long time before I'm back on a DH/Trail bike and confident. 

I have tried some low impact exercise in the gym, which was ok, but I am terrified of them going again...


----------



## scooterman (Aug 10, 2004)

trainer riding 1 week, road riding in 2 weeks, mountain biking in 6 weeks. 

I raced a crit 2 weeks after i broke ribs and was in the most pain i've ever been in. I have broke ribs before and it was no wear near as bad. 

I didn't even dare ride off road for 6 weeks, the bouncing around pain was too much. Also the risk of re injury.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I remember when I broke ribs and a sneeze dropped me to the floor in agony. I trained myself to not sneeze for 3 whole weeks, which for a hayfever sufferer is a bloody good run.


----------



## ThatGuyontheTrail (Sep 22, 2018)

Broke two in a car accident and another two in a Tae Kwon Do match (floating ribs both times) and I was told 6 weeks both times. I don't remember them healing any faster than that for sure.


----------

